# Christmas crafts



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Just thought I would share my Christmas crafts with all the members. Wreaths, Christmas trees and ornaments. A small selection of my work.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolute works of ART!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty, I love the ornaments with the year on them. I just bought a bunch of year charms from the homecoming section at my local Michaels store to add to some this year.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh those are so nice. The year and hand charms are a perfect finishing touch.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

String Queen said:


> Oh those are so nice. The year and hand charms are a perfect finishing touch.


Thank you so much 
, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

susanmjackson said:


> Very pretty, I love the ornaments with the year on them. I just bought a bunch of year charms from the homecoming section at my local Michaels store to add to some this year.


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

All of them are beautiful.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

ParkerEliz said:


> All of them are beautiful.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

mairmie said:


> Beautiful work!!


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

betty boivin said:


> Absolute works of ART!


Thank you so much Betty from Canada, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

String Queen said:


> Oh those are so nice. The year and hand charms are a perfect finishing touch.


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

All are GORGEOUS! Wonderful work.
Sue


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

grandday said:


> Lovely work.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Horsin'around said:


> All are GORGEOUS! Wonderful work.
> Sue


Thank you so much Sue, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

mea said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh those are wonderful. They also look like they would be a wonderful craft idea to do with other people (and children). Lovely


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

crispie said:


> Oh those are wonderful. They also look like they would be a wonderful craft idea to do with other people (and children). Lovely


I am doing a class in October for adults. These would not be suitable for children as they are made with several hundred pins, folded fabric and glue. Thank you for your kind words Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Kerry Anne said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you so much Kerry Anne, Marie N


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

All that cutting and folding! They are really beautiful.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

What you use as a stand underneath. What this craft called .


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh my goodness. They are absolutely beautiful. What a wonderful talent you have.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Sjlegrandma said:


> All that cutting and folding! They are really beautiful.


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Mirror said:


> What you use as a stand underneath. What this craft called .


There are two crafts here, the Christmas tree and wreath is based on quilting and all done with small pieces of fabric 21/2" x21/2" square. The others are called Kimekomi, this is a very old Japanese art form which has been adapted over the years now that we have styrofoam balls. It is done by marking shapes on a styrofoam ball then cutting into it with a knife. You then push fabric of choice into the designs and you end up with beautiful Christmas ornaments. Hope this helps you. Sorry I don't understand the first part of your question. Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Evie RM said:


> Oh my goodness. They are absolutely beautiful. What a wonderful talent you have.


Yes they are a lot of work but this craft I enjoy immensely, I make several kinds of ornaments especially Christmas and personalised for birthdays, anniversaries, new babies etc. Marie N


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice :sm24:


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

They're great! You are really on the ball!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

They are so beautiful. Love them.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice :sm24:


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice :sm24:


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

louisezervas said:


> They are so beautiful. Love them.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

mairmie said:


> Beautiful work!!


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

ParkerEliz said:


> All of them are beautiful.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

grandday said:


> Lovely work.


Thank you so much Sue. Marie N


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in awe! I love everything -- Wow!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow all are wonderful. Are they made with only ribbon of did you use fabric for the larger tree and wreath. Either way they are truly lovely.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful items! I admire your talent.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Everything is so beautiful! Aren’t those eggs with the ribbon fun to make?!


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Wow! Beautiful!


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

mperrone said:


> I'm in awe! I love everything -- Wow!


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

God's Girl said:


> Wow all are wonderful. Are they made with only ribbon of did you use fabric for the larger tree and wreath. Either way they are truly lovely.


Thank you for your kind words, I used a combination of ribbon and fabric. Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

jdwilhelm said:


> Wow!


Thank you for your 'wow'. Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

flowergrower said:


> Beautiful items! I admire your talent.


Thank you so much for your kind words. Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

flowergrower said:


> Beautiful items! I admire your talent.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Runner Girl said:


> Everything is so beautiful! Aren't those eggs with the ribbon fun to make?!


Indeed they are fun to make, thank you Marie N


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love them all.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

mea said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

They are all beautiful. You are a true artist.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

They are gorgeous. I would love to know how to make the big white pine cone.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

mojac said:


> They are gorgeous. I would love to know how to make the big white pine cone.


If you have an email address I can send you instructions that I have written for other people. If you prefer not to put it on here then pm me on my FB page under Ted Norman. Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

EqLady said:


> Your work is beautiful!


Why , thank you for your kind words, Marie N


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Lovely!

Special favorite - pinecone.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful. You do nice work.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh my. They are all beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh my. They are all beautiful. You are very talented. Do you make up the designs yourself? The color combinations are wonderful.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

EqLady said:


> Your work is beautiful!


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

ptspraker said:


> They are all beautiful. You are a true artist.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Madelyn said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Special favorite - pinecone.


Hi Madelyn, thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Dimples16 said:


> Beautiful. You do nice work.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

thomsonact said:


> They're great! You are really on the ball!


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

They are all so beautifully done, love the wreath, especially!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty. So much talent????????????


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

asty said:


> They are all so beautifully done, love the wreath, especially!


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

medtrans56 said:


> Very pretty. So much talent????????????


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Tove said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you so much, MarieN


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

glnwhi said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you so much, Marie n


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

mojac said:


> They are gorgeous. I would love to know how to make the big white pine cone.


I can send you the instructions if you let me have your email address. These are my instructions that I have produced myself. Marie N


----------



## nlrowbottom (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow you have been busy - great work and looks like it would have been fun making each


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

nlrowbottom said:


> Wow you have been busy - great work and looks like it would have been fun making each


Thank you so much, I do have fun making these, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

grandday said:


> Lovely work.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Madelyn said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Special favorite - pinecone.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Dimples16 said:


> Beautiful. You do nice work.


Thank you so much MarieN


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous, the second picture immediately made me think how lovely they would be as decoration for a Christmas wedding.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

grandday said:


> Lovely work.


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Horsin'around said:


> All are GORGEOUS! Wonderful work.
> Sue


Tank you so much, Marie N


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

orrannor said:


> Just thought I would share my Christmas crafts with all the members. Wreaths, Christmas trees and ornaments. A small selection of my work.


are the patterns anywhere to make these .


----------

